# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  UE: estado actual y tendencias de los polinizadores europeos

## Polinizaciones

*Detener la pérdida de biodiversidad es una prioridad internacional clave y central para la política de la Convention on Biological Diversity (CDB) y para la UE.*La mayor parte de la biodiversidad mundial se compone de insectos y otros grupos taxonómicos de invertebrados, pero poco se sabe de la distribución y abundancia de la mayoría de estas especies, y mucho menos se sabe acerca de su dinámica y de las amenazas que enfrentan. Esta ignorancia acerca de la situación y tendencias de la mayoría de las especies europeas es preocupante, pero es aún más alarmante para las especies que desempeñan importantes funciones, como es la de los polinizadores. La polinización es un servicio ambiental esencial y vital para el mantenimiento tanto de las comunidades de plantas silvestres como de la productividad agrícola.Estos servicios de polinización dependen de ambas poblaciones tanto domesticadas como silvestres  y ambas pueden verse afectadas por una serie de cambios ambientales recientes y proyectados, con consecuencias desconocidas.El proyecto El estado y las tendencias de los polinizadores europeos, (STEP por su sigla en inglés) documentará la naturaleza y el alcance de estos descensos, examinará los rasgos funcionales asociados con un riesgo particular, desarrollará una Lista Roja de importantes grupos de polinizadores europeos, en concreto las abejas y sentará las bases para el control futuro de los programas de polinizadores.El proyecto también evaluará la importancia relativa de las posibles causas de este cambio, incluido el cambio climático, la pérdida y fragmentación del hábitat, los agroquímicos, los agentes patógenos, las especies exóticas, la contaminación lumínica y sus interacciones.STEP medirá los impactos ecológicos y económicos sobre la disminución de servicios de los polinizadores y recursos florales, incluyendo los efectos sobre las poblaciones de plantas silvestres, la producción de cultivos y la nutrición humana. También revisará las prácticas existentes y las potenciales opciones de mitigación, proporcionando nuevas pruebas de su eficacia a través de Europa.El trabajo se basará en el conjunto de datos y modelos existentes, complementados con campañas de investigación en espacios que repliquen el campo para llenar los vacíos del conocimiento actual.El proyecto  integrará los resultados en un marco político relevante creando instrumentos basados en pruebas como apoyo en la toma de decisiones. También establecerá vínculos de comunicación con una amplia gama de partes interesadas a través de Europa, y más allá, incluyendo los responsables políticos, los apicultores, agricultores, académicos y el público en general.En conjunto, el programa de investigación mejorará nuestra comprensión de la naturaleza, las causas, las consecuencias y la potencial mitigación de la disminución de los servicios de los polinizadores a escala local, continental y mundial.Fuente: step-project.net: status and trends of European Pollinators   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Cómo sincronizar plantas y polinizadores en la era de la incertidumbre climática UE: buenas prácticas buscan asegurar la salud de los polinizadores y la protección de los cultivos Argentina: estado actual de las colmenas Artículo: El desafío económico que plantea la disminución de las poblaciones de polinizadores Las nuevas tendencias en maquinaria

----------

